# LaSalle



## Pantmaker (Nov 28, 2014)

I got this LaSalle locally today from the 93 year old original owner. I don't know much about it other than I thought it was killer and I needed to take it home with me. It looks original and all there with the exception of the bars, and basket...and there was a speedo on it at one time. Serial number is D61446. Would love to learn more about what I have here.  Im all ears. Thanks again to Jason for the quick help earlier. A link to more pics. http://imgur.com/a/D5BOf#0


----------



## jd56 (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice find. Serial is pre 1948 as per anglefire's listing.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 29, 2014)

*Nice bike*

I think it's an early 40 model?  I really like the original paint bikes that you can read the name on the downtube.  A bonus to be legible on the tank.  über cool.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Sneaky*

I was watching that one with hopes of picking it up but the seller ended the auction. Now I see why!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...%2FF%2FtfWe6lcPI2kseI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Glad one of us grabbed that!  

I noticed the rear fender might be a 1939 issue and the front fender a 1940, first year for the train light? Yall gots the crank out yet, and do the pins on the fenders match?


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 30, 2014)

i thought for sure it was going home with GT.i've been trying to convert him for years.lol.
i agree with ozark on the year.every time i see different pics it helps ID the year better.i think alot of the chrome will clean up decent,but might not ever be super shiny.


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 30, 2014)

*Idea*

Thanks to everyone for your input. After reading these posts and the various PMs, my bike seems to be an interesting variation of the 1940 Auto-Cycle Deluxe BA-107 but without the springer fork and expander brakes. Mine also has the strange bracket thing on the back fender which mounts through two holes. Here's my same color. Not sure by the photo but would these handlebars have had a cross bar on them?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 30, 2014)

Similar to this.  B107 Mens Roadster.  And yes, with a crossbar.

(I think GT's coming around)


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 30, 2014)

*Sweet bike*

Yes...it's similar to yours.  All of the pins, darts and tips on my bike are triple striped in white and orange. Man I need bars and grips.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 30, 2014)

Was it brown?  I took a set of bars to the swap meet in the spring and don't remember if they sold.  I'll check.


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 1, 2014)

*Brown*



Ozark Flyer said:


> Was it brown?  I took a set of bars to the swap meet in the spring and don't remember if they sold.
> 
> Last night I peeked under a small section of the rust.  It looks like it may be brown paint under the brown rust.


----------



## Spence36 (Dec 9, 2014)

Sweet bike I would take the basket off first doesn't belong on the bike and find some bars (i have some ) for it . Clean all of the bike carefully I would prolly just rub it all down with some wd40 wax isn't gonna help with all the pitting and get stuck in it . Polish the chrome re pack the hubs headset and crank get the seat recovers and distressed by BobU . Hint you can use a razor blade on the chrome turn flat and scrape off a lot of rust works great !! And see how she rides and looks will be a fun project 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 10, 2014)

Very nice, congratulations on the find


----------

